# Irish Guards visit Ireland



## Romulan (16 Aug 2012)

I'll all for good relations with the neighbours but not to the point of inviting British soldiers who insist on calling themselves Irish.............if you follow me.

[broken link removed]

I know many of them may be Irish, north or south but...........


----------



## Sunny (16 Aug 2012)

I don't really see the problem. Do you have the same problem with Notre Dame footballers calling themselves the Fighting Irish playing the US Navy in Dublin in two weeks?

 The Irish guards have a rich Irish tradition. You may not like them or agree but many Irish people from both sides of the border of fought and died for that regiment. I have no problem with them coming over. In fact I would say they put on a great show and it is for a great charity so I might attend. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Vanilla (16 Aug 2012)

Sure I'd say you're not even Irish yourself, OP, with a name like that. Go on away home to another Galaxy for yourself and stop complaining.


----------



## Romulan (16 Aug 2012)

Notre Dame are not calling themselves Irish soldiers, that's my issue.

 They could change their name to Romulan Guards, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Aug 2012)

Romulan said:


> I'll all for good relations with the neighbours but not to the point of inviting British soldiers who insist on calling themselves Irish.............if you follow me.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> I know many of them may be Irish, north or south but...........


 
Would you have any issues with French or other armies who have had Irish brigades in the past coming here?

Is it the fact that they are British soldiers coming here or the fact that they're an Irish Regiment in the British Army that annoys you?

Don't have a problem myself with it. Did you have a problem with the head of the British Armed Forces coming here last year (the Queen)?


----------



## jhegarty (16 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Sure I'd say you're not even Irish yourself, OP, with a name like that. Go on away home to another Galaxy for yourself and stop complaining.




[pedantic nerd]
Romulans come from the same Galxay as we do.
[/pedantic nerd]


----------



## Vanilla (16 Aug 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> Would you have any issues with French or other armies who have had Irish brigades in the past coming here?


 
Ah for goodness sake- we're going from bad to worse. Whatever about the poor old Brits, sure we don't want the French over here at all. They're mad altogether. Probably steal our women and all that.



jhegarty said:


> [pedantic nerd]
> Romulans come from the same Galxay as we do.
> [/pedantic nerd]


 
There's always one.


----------



## Leo (16 Aug 2012)

Irish Guards certainly aren't calling themselves Irish soldiers either! The Irish Gueards recruit from Northern Ireland and Irish communities in the UK.

We're very quick to tell Barak Obama he's Irish, but when it's the other way round...


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> we don't want the French over here at all. They're mad altogether. Probably steal our women and all that.



Speaking from experience


----------



## Vanilla (16 Aug 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Speaking from experience


 

LOL. Those French fellows are notorious womanisers, that's all I'll say!


----------



## micmclo (16 Aug 2012)

Course they're Irish

Their mascot is an Irish wolfhound
Can't get more Irish then that!


----------



## Purple (18 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> LOL. Those French fellows are notorious womanisers, that's all I'll say!



They only snag those loose lawyer women though


----------



## T McGibney (20 Aug 2012)

Leo said:


> We're very quick to tell Barak Obama he's Irish, but when it's the other way round...



Can you trademark this? Its a classic.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> They only snag those loose lawyer women though


 
So what you're saying is a double whammy- French men are womanisers, but American female lawyers are easy. Jaysus Purple!


----------



## Firefly (21 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> So what you're saying is a double whammy- French men are womanisers, but American female lawyers are easy. Jaysus Purple!



A Double Entendre?


----------



## Purple (23 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> So what you're saying is a double whammy- French men are womanisers, but American female lawyers are easy. Jaysus Purple!



I'm just developing the point, I aint really sayin' nothin'


----------



## Vanilla (23 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> ... I aint really sayin' nothin'


 
This sentence makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

Vanilla said:


> This sentence makes my brain hurt.



I have to live with me!


----------



## Vanilla (24 Aug 2012)

Not JUST you though, eh? Still- sympat_hies._


----------

